# Do you feel alone sometimes?



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I seem to be the only one in my family that loves Halloween to the extreme. I find sometime I have no one to talk to about ideas or things I would love to try to make or buy (well exept for here of course lol).

Just wanted to know if there is anyone else in my situation.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Honestly, I think a lot of home haunters start out "alone". Yes, there will always be the naysayers who think we are a little weird and they never change. But, what I've found is, over the years, many people not only accept our hobby and love for Halloween. They look forward to it. I have people ask me about my party months before Halloween. I find the same curiosity over the yard/house display. 

I guess the best advice is be who you are and "they will come".


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Always feel alone. No one to share my thoughts or creations with either...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Not any more, not since HF. My family goes along with my stuff -- and my two younger children are still pretty little so they're into it for now at least. (crossing fingers) But nobody has the Halloween bug like I do, except on here.  So I realize there are others out there who really lurve it!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess I am lucky..not only my entire family loves Halloween, but the ones married into the family and their children also do..but through the years I have noticed how less people do and how children dont trick or treat as much


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I dont know anone , in real life , that shares my love for halloween .


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

whynotgrl666 said:


> I dont know anone , in real life , that shares my love for halloween .


But we do, ((whynotgrl666))!


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

I sort of know that feeling. My family likes a few decorations and such, and my friends love Halloween itself as much as I do - but when it comes to making stuff for Halloween and literally going broke shopping each Fall...they're not with me. My Mom likes my enthusiasm...but recently said (while showing her my list of things that I MUST buy this fall) "You're wasting all your money on trash!" O.O I felt so offended! She knows I always save back the money for all my bills and important stuff and that I always have some money left over for other things, but she still thought buying so much for one holiday was useless! 

My friends who love Halloween will talk to me about their love of the holiday (and even gleefully go shopping with me!), but when I start explaining about this cool new idea I found online or whatnot....they seem to mentally check out on me... -_- They like the excitement and creepiness of the holiday, they love to dress up, attend Halloween parties, etc. but I don't think they're as invested in everything else about it like I am. They do LOVE Halloween, but they'er not the types to spend hours on places like here, or donating so much time into making their houses into "haunted" houses! XD I'm the type of person that, when I love something, I like to get into deep conversations about it....they...don't.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I understand how you feel and like the others have said now that you have joined the forum, you have us. Still I would love to have someone in real life who is also a true Halloween lover like you guys. It would be nice to hang out together and build props and go shopping...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, look at it this way, when you make something you are creating something for others who dont have the time or skills to enjoy, plus you are getting your own enjoyment from what you do..its called a hobby (unless you get paid for it) and hobbies are suppose to be fun. There are so many awesome people on here to share pictures and ideas with that its like sharing with people around you. And one day, I am sure you will meet someone who wants to learn or be a part of what you do..its natural for people who like the same things to come together.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have any one (irl) who loves it as much as I do, but I don't feel ALONE. 

hubby gives his input and humors me. friends post ideas and what not on my facebook and pinterest, and i have HF  

I don't want to be 'like everyone else' ANYWAYS so maybe thats why i dont feel alone LOL

i have a feeling if EVERYONE was into halloween, my interest would fade. LOL

well... maybe not LOLOLOL


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

My Brother loves the holiday but he's not very creative. He buys all his decor. Unless I make him something or loan it to him, lol. Unlike me, the bug doesn't bite him until October.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

msgatorslayer said:


> My Brother loves the holiday but he's not very creative. He buys all his decor. Unless I make him something or loan it to him, lol. Unlike me, the bug doesn't bite him until October.


i buy much of my stuff simply because i dont have the skills or $ to buy the tools to do stuff  a lot of my indoor decos are things ive made though.....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well witchy..I never thought I would be making full size witches until I came on here..and though they are not great..I think its just the idea..wow, I made them..lol..so I bet the things you made are awesome just because they came from you!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kuroneko said:


> Still I would love to have someone in real life who is also a true Halloween lover like you guys. It would be nice to hang out together and build props and go shopping...


I'm in agreement, kuroneko. Even just going to stores and haunted attractions together would be ideal. I am not the most handy, buying the majority of my props, although I will sometimes repaint them to get them more to my liking. If those like myself could learn from others who do create their own props, that would be great, of course.

To answer the original question: Yes, all the time This forum is great, though.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> well witchy..I never thought I would be making full size witches until I came on here..and though they are not great..I think its just the idea..wow, I made them..lol..so I bet the things you made are awesome just because they came from you!


i have some awesome stuff ... and a lot of not so awesome stuff LOLOL

I have a full sized witch that is a constant work in progress.... lolol


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess I'm pretty lucky. My brother loves Halloween as much as I do, and my husband and mother support my obsession. Especially since mom is to Christmas like I am to Halloween, so she gets it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to be as bad at Christmas as I am Halloween..now Christmas comes and Im like throw that tree up and get it over!! Just call me Scrooge..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I used to be as bad at Christmas as I am Halloween..now Christmas comes and Im like throw that tree up and get it over!! Just call me Scrooge..


That's funny, Kelloween. I've never been as big on Christmas, honestly... although I do have my exceptions (mainly black). Oh, and I _do_ own a black Santa hat that says "Bah Humbug!!", which I picked up at Meijer last year


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I used to be as bad at Christmas as I am Halloween..now Christmas comes and Im like throw that tree up and get it over!! Just call me Scrooge..


That's us too. Last year we didn't even bother with a tree. Just put up lights and stockings and called it good.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lol, and for someone who loves Halloween..my home decor is pink and roses!! I mean what could be further away from each other? (maybe that is why I don't decorate inside!)....Bah Humbug!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, I feel your pain, I guess it just goes with the territory, some people even those close to us don't get it, sure they show an interest and come the big day they help out but they are not along for the yearlong ride. You have us and we have you but it would be nice to have a clone of yourself. I don't let it get me down because it is my hobby and my right to do my own thing. Those who mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind...to a degree in my case, lol


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

My wife has always been a big fan of Halloween too, plus it's about the fall and all the sights, scents, and events that go along with it. Our family enjoys the holiday, and the general neighborhood. Not as much as me, but I've yet to hear anyone complain. Our decor is all bought, much of it vintage now from simply collecting over the years. I'm not a craft type of person, although I'm musician. Figure...Also, if people complain about your love of Halloween, I wonder about their own hypocrisy. I've seen people who have their entire rec rooms filled with pictures of a sports team, bumper stickers, clothing. Or pictures of their favorite star or actor adorning the room, whether it's Elvis, Marilyn Monroe, or someone else. Ever see the price of something with the professional team logo on it? I know people that spend more money on a single piece of jewlery than all the Halloween stuff I've ever bought. Not my cup of tea, but that's their choice. I know people that love dolls, and have tons of them. I'm not going to criticize any of these hobbies and collections. I have no problem with any of this, but don't tell me all these things are mainstream -- and it seems are universally accepted as such -- while someone can't claim Halloween as their favorite hobby without being labeled a weirdo. That's simply hypocrisy. People buy and create Christmas items the year round in many cases. Nothing wrong with that either. My point is this -- if no harm comes from it, it's not offensive, and it creates happiness, then let it alone. Let everyone have their safe, fun hobbies, and not point the finger at someone with a hobby that they personally don't like. It's all good. In the end, I think many of these hobbies are someone's effort to capture and maintain some of the magic from their childhood, and I can relate to that, as probably most of us can here as well.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I am lucky, I have hubby, my mother and my sister and Dad when he was alive, that were all into Halloween and Paranormal things. It was just always part of us. So I dont feel alone, but I am thrill to come here and see what other says or buy or what. Bless this site really!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

And if you really feel alone, fear not! Please send me a friend request on Facebook. 

http://www.facebook.com/paul.melniczek


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I seem to be the only one in my family that loves Halloween to the extreme. I find sometime I have no one to talk to about ideas or things I would love to try to make or buy (well exept for here of course lol).
> 
> Just wanted to know if there is anyone else in my situation.


Psshhh! I feel just fine, waltzing with my bucky skeleton! He is such a gentleman! 

Yeah, I sure do. My husband and kids are the best, I love them dearly.

I dunno what's up with other women my age...I guess it is me. They seem mean and too serious. And I am not immature- but they are too serious and have zero imagination, warmth, or humor.

I am sure there are plenty of ladies who are warm, friendly, kind, imaginative, etc. I just must repel them or something.

Quoth my 'friend': "what's up with all your Halloween crap?" Oh, sigh.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

hollow said:


> I dunno what's up with other women my age...I guess it is me. They seem mean and too serious. And I am not immature- but they are too serious and have zero imagination, warmth, or humor.
> 
> .


That describes most of the women I know who are in their 30's, 40's and 50's who aren't Haunters.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paul Melniczek said:


> I'm not going to criticize any of these hobbies and collections. I have no problem with any of this, but don't tell me all these things are mainstream -- and it seems are universally accepted as such -- while someone can't claim Halloween as their favorite hobby without being labeled a weirdo. That's simply hypocrisy.


I am with you fully on that, Paul. 



hollow said:


> I am sure there are plenty of ladies who are warm, friendly, kind, imaginative, etc. I just must repel them or something.
> 
> Quoth my 'friend': "what's up with all your Halloween crap?" Oh, sigh.


Don't fret, Hollow. I put out the same vibe, apparently The imaginative part, I have found on occasion, but I think that it just came from sheer craziness and delusions of grandeur

Sorry that your friend is about as tactful as my father 



Scatterbrains said:


> That describes most of the women I know who are in their 30's, 40's and 50's who aren't Haunters.


Agreed, Scatterbrains. Many miserable harpies out there...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hollow said:


> I dunno what's up with other women my age...I guess it is me. They seem mean and too serious. And I am not immature- but they are too serious and have zero imagination, warmth, or humor.
> 
> .


some might see me that way LOLOL

im quiet, fairly reserved, and don't let people 'in' easily. doesn't make me mean.... just means i dont want to deal with others people idocy and drama. yanno??


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> im quiet, fairly reserved, and don't let people 'in' easily. doesn't make me mean.... just means i dont want to deal with others people idocy and drama. yanno??


I can relate, witchymom, although I think that I've got you beat I would also like to think that I'm generally not 'mean' - just moody, withdrawn, distant, cynical, far from trusting, and some other less than ideal qualities... I agree with you about not wanting the drama and idiocy that too many people bring to the table. I already possess enough baggage; I don't need, nor want, to deal with anyone else's BS


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> I can relate, witchymom. I would also like to think that I'm generally not 'mean' - just moody, withdrawn, distant, cynical, far from trusting, and some other less than ideal qualities... I agree with you about not wanting the drama and idiocy that too many people bring to the table. I already possess enough baggage; I don't need, nor want, to deal with anyone else's BS


i knew i liked you LOLOLOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> i knew i liked you LOLOLOL


Hahaha. Thank you. The feeling is mutual.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hahaha. Thank you. The feeling is mutual.


awwww shucks lololol


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello Mistress.. Judging by the great number of replies to this thread in one day. You don't have to feel alone. I do know exactly how you feel though. 

Rob


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I have this friend - actually, I don't even know why we're friends, she's the total opposite of me, but just the other day she tossed me yet another back-handed compliment in regards to my love of Halloween:
"You're odd, but I still like you".
!!!!!
I so wanted to say, "and you're dull and unimaginative; tell me again why we're friends?"


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

BadTableManor said:


> I have this friend - actually, I don't even know why we're friends, she's the total opposite of me, but just the other day she tossed me yet another back-handed compliment in regards to my love of Halloween:
> "You're odd, but I still like you".
> !!!!!
> I so wanted to say, "and you're dull and unimaginative; tell me again why we're friends?"


It is a compliment.. I get that too and I say "I know". I suppose Icould also say "thank you".


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I did thank her, but I guess I'd rather she say, "Let's go dig up a body together!"


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its funny I just came up from the basement to share my latest creation and was brushed aside with a thats great. Then I came across this post and realized I am not alone. No one around here shares my excitement but come halloween I get a great responce ( had 500 tots this past year). Just wish I could find someone in this area with the same level of excitement year round. It takes alot of dedication and passion to start planning and building in January for October and just a one night show as you all know. This forum is a great way to share and you can almost feel other members excitement thru their posts. I feel like we are in the home stretch now before you know it October will be here. It sure would be great if halloween was a twice a year event!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

chuckb0004 said:


> Its funny I just came up from the basement to share my latest creation and was brushed aside with a thats great. Then I came across this post and realized I am not alone. No one around here shares my excitement but come halloween I get a great responce ( had 500 tots this past year). Just wish I could find someone in this area with the same level of excitement year round. It takes alot of dedication and passion to start planning and building in January for October and just a one night show as you all know. This forum is a great way to share and you can almost feel other members excitement thru their posts. I feel like we are in the home stretch now before you know it October will be here. It sure would be great if halloween was a twice a year event!!


I know the feeling I even tried to start a prop building group recting the same reasons on CLto see if there was anyone out there
No luck...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BadTableManor said:


> I have this friend - actually, I don't even know why we're friends, she's the total opposite of me, but just the other day she tossed me yet another back-handed compliment in regards to my love of Halloween:
> "You're odd, but I still like you".
> !!!!!
> I so wanted to say, "and you're dull and unimaginative; tell me again why we're friends?"


Heh. I know what you mean, BTM. I keep my distance and don't open up to many people. I've got _one_ friend left of the people that I went to school with; even at a young age, I'd been stabbed in the back enough times to realize that most people only seem to know anyone when _they_ need something. I hope that you've got others who are more supportive of you (and quicker on the uptake).



chuckb0004 said:


> Its funny I just came up from the basement to share my latest creation and was brushed aside with a thats great.


Sorry, chuckb0004. I wonder how _they_ would like the same half-hearted response to something that they cared about...


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

It is really good to hear all these things from others.. definitely feel like there is a common bond with everyone here..


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Let's just face it, we belong to a fraternity that naysayers and some friends and even family members will never understand or appreciate what we do and why we do it


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow thanks for such a huuge response guys! Makes me fell so great that I am not alone!!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

I think, years ago, there was talk on this site that if someone came into a lot of money,..They would open a Halloween town and we could all live there..lol...I can't rmemeber who or when this was being discussed.

Also, there is sort of a town where it kind of is Halloween everyday. The spirit is definitely alive every day. It is Salem, MA. That is the area where the famous witch trials were..Also, there are halloween shops, museums, stores, collectible stores etc.. that are open pretty much all year.

Rob


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Only a little, sometimes. DW isn't especially into Halloween, but she puts up with my stuff. Frankly, although I've wanted to put on more of a haunt for a long time, it wasn't 'til last year that I actually did it. She wasn't particularly interested or enthusiastic about the time and effort I put into it, but was excited with how it turned out. This year she let me convince her to do a haunt in the garage even though she wasn't thrilled with the idea. DD#1 is kind of geeky and into D&D and costumes and SF/Fantasy - I don't know that she has the Halloween bug, but enough will probably rub off that she will. She's more excited about the finished projects than the process - I'll take that for now. None of my friends and neighbors are into the season much either.


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey garthgoyle I guess this is just something you get or you just don't. You can't force someone to be this way I'm just glad ther are so many others that have this same passion for Halloween, the creating, planning dreaming. I go to bed at night and vision what the scenes will look like it really is a trip to be into something to this degree. October 1st I'm like a little kid at xmass, so excited I can hardly sleep. Can't wait for that October chill in the air and the smell of leaves.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes i do feel like you i do my decoration all alone and when i want to talk about something i want to do they call me crazy i have learn to enjoy it alone


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea frenchy I feel your pain. When I tell people I spent ten hours this weekend working on Halloween props they look at me like I have two heads. Hey that would be a great prop to build and have them talking to each other. Soooo many ideas and soooo little time. Need to quit my job to make time to just build all the props I dream up.


----------



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

At least u guys have a significant other, or children. I have....my cats?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I was talking to hubby today about some halloween ideas and he gets this glazed look. That's ok as I give him the same glazed look when he talks Nascar lol! We all have our own hobbies!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoopah, ya want a few more?..I had someone dump 6 black kittens and our humane society wont take them!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Right there with you buddy. They all LOVE what I do and take pics to show friends but they all think I'm a nut wack. They think it's stupid I want to try to make something. "Why don't you just buy it?". Oh I could go on forever.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Gilnokoibito I think your Mom and my Mom should get together and go bowling.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Hoopah...all I have are my cats too. And guess what? Even they don't understand my passion for Halloween. There's nothing they love more than to try to destroy all of my decorations. And my cats are deviously smart. They know the exact price of everything I have. If I set out a Dollar Tree item, they'll leave it alone. If I set out an expensive Bethany Lowe, they're all over it. 

But seriously, I figure that someday when I die, my family will just toss out all of my Halloween decorations. Or donate them to Goodwill and try to get a tax deduction. But I love all of my Halloween stuff...even though there's only me to enjoy them.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Buddy, I'm in the exact same situation! My entire immidaite (spl?) family is very firmly Christian. The general stereotype for most people is that Halloween is about Devil worshiping and some believe (my mom) that sacrifices still take place to this day amongst Witch's and Warlocks. I'm a Halloween Extremist to this day, not sure where my love for this awesome holiday came from, maybe because I kept getting told 'no' when asked if we could decorate more. By the time I was 16 and had my full DL, it was off to all the Haunted houses being yearly advertised on TV (KCMO, The Beast, The Edge of Hell, The Morgue, etc). I sometimes feel alone myself but its the difference in the people like us that allow the youngsters, and oldsters, to have the extra bit of fun! Every since I've joined this forum maybe 2-3 weeks ago I've been trying to analize WHY I love Halloween, still can't tell ya. This probably isn't helping much but rest assured....You are Not alone. You got crazy freaks like us!!! Muahahahaha


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel totally alone with the whole halloween thing when it comes to my parents and siblings. They always do the smile and nod thing when ever I try to talk about anything halloween related. I want to tell them about what we are working on and have them see how awesome everything is going to be but it just cant happen. they look at me like im completely mental. But the night of the party they are loving it. Its can make a girl very frustrated.

I use to feel alone even with my husband but when we lived in wichita, ks I begged him to take me the these haunted houses i found online in kansas city. He thought its would be such a waist of time, but he said ok. Like IowaGuy, we went to The Beast and The Edge of Hell. After that he was converted to they spooky side of life. Now he gets so into it I have to tell him to calm down and take a break. At least I have a partner in this life. It also helps to have the forum. Those people that are just as happy as you are about the little things, and projects. And they support you when you need it. 

Hello, My Name is Wifeofrankie, and Im Addicted to Halloween.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know too many people who like Halloween as much as me. My family has never been to big into it and my mom thinks its "morbid" and "evil." I always liked it even as a kid though. We did Trick or Treat and got candy as kids and what not, but it always had to be cute Halloween otherwise it was bad. I think my family has accepted my love of Halloween at this point, but they don't support it exactly. I still do my thing. Like you said Wifeofrankie it is nice to find places like this forum though where people are generally excited about Halloween from big haunts to finding Halloween out in August and candy corn at Walgreens.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

every year I always worry and hope I am going to have good company to share my jpoy and fun of halloween month, me and my wife love it pretty much the same, but i always feel that's it, sure some friends say they dig it but never get truly excited like we do, and no way would any of our friends ever spend money on haunts props decor etc.. each year i wish we had close friends who threw cool partys, I did a pumpkin carving party last year and alot of people came but i think it was cause of the booze and food more then anything.. i do feel alone and stay up hours at ends listning to Halloween music, and going to websites, almost like a bitter sweet deppresion lol.... but this forum is what makes me know I am at least not the only one who feels what others feel good or bad


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I think a lot of people on this site have the same/similar feelings. I have noticed more and more people start to come around and want to see what you're up to or will say, hey i saw this in the store and i thought of you sort of thing. The other day when the witch came (the one from you Mistress, thank you!) my mum was even trying to help me think of a way to scare my dad with it when he got home (Which is a HUGE step because she used to say she wasn't sure about my "dark side".)


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I seem to be the only one in my family that loves Halloween to the extreme. I find sometime I have no one to talk to about ideas or things I would love to try to make or buy (well exept for here of course lol).
> 
> Just wanted to know if there is anyone else in my situation.


I truly believe that as far as this holiday goes, you are either "born this way" or you are not. 

Its kind of like being a horseman/woman. You are either born empathizing with and loving horses, or you are not. You have a rapport with them, or you don't. And this cannot be taught, you have it or you do NOT. Even if you want to. 

After a great deal of thought, I think what attracted me to all things Dark as a child was that in a certain way, there is a glamor to all this. Its very glamorous. Black satin capes: glamorous. Wearing evening gowns night in and night out: glamorous. Staying up all night, doing exactly what you want to do: glamorous. Haunted Victorian mansions: very glamorous. Turning into a ravening beast: yup, in its own way, glamorous. One transcends the human form and becomes a walking Id. Wolves are beautiful animals. What's not to like about that?!! As someone raised on Hammer films, I got an eyeful and a half of all this at a very young age. And I loved it. 

This is disturbing to people who do not have a scare-loving bone in their bodies. But I am sorry. This is who I am: one always more in tune with midnight than noontime. I am far too old to change - I dont think i could ever have changed, even had I wanted to.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I think Halloween and the"Dark" are two different things. I'm into Halloween but not into the Dark. Halloween to me is a hobby, whereas the Dark is a lifestyle. Since I don't live a dark lifestyle, I don't have any issues with it, but would probably avoid someone who does, as I would see it to be depressing.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Dark isnt a lifestyle, its a mindset. One that I think is hardwired in at birth. There is nothing depressing about it..... it is a reflection of the cycle of life. What depresses me is everyone else going "HOORAY FOR EVERYTHING!" Over-cheeriness, now we are talking scary. And its simply everywhere.


----------



## TheMonsterMasher (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh I'm definitely alone with both Halloween & Christmas. My mom gets into decorating sometimes but she just looks at both holidays as stressful and annoying, haha. I definitely take part in a lot of the Halloween things alone. Which is okay, I still enjoy it year round and look forward to making my props, decorations, everything else.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

chuckb0004 said:


> Its funny I just came up from the basement to share my latest creation and was brushed aside with a thats great.


Sorry to hear about that!!! It sucks when ppl don't understand the passion, patience, and time you've spent creating a prop, decor or planning a party. It can be a hollow feeling but alas, that's why we have HF, so please post a pic of your latest creation so we can all rave about it!!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Yep. Extremely.

But then I have here and Tumblr so it balances out a bit.


----------



## Scarydad (Jun 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say _alone_ as much as on my own. It's my quirky hobby, I suppose, but I don't think it's that abnormal. I love scary movies and books so the holiday that celebrates a few of my favorite things... well it seems natural to me to be excited about it. Why are all the automatons excited about the Superbowl? Is it because it's the ultimate event surrounding something they enjoy? Why do some people collect thimbles or whatever? It's just their thing.

But, I guess it's one of the reasons I started my site. Running a business sort of makes the hobby "legit." 

And finding community groups like this makes me feel a lot less of a weirdo than before.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

i always feel alone too,my mates think im crazy how i feel about halloween..i"m getting used to the side eyes now lol!!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

When the seasons start to turn to Fall and the days grow shorter and there is more darkness.. I love it..Unlike many people who get depressed with the limited light, cold weather etc.. It makes me happy.. For years I woudl tell people when I went outside.. Boy, it is cloudy, cold and dark today.. what a beautiful day...

Rob


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Another great thread.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

Its a hobby that I enjoy and my dd who is now 8 and my ds who is 5 really enjoy it, they realize its not real and its my hobby so they enjoy building things with me (project takes 4 hours by myself or 7 hours with their help). Last year I convinced my wife to go with me to TransWorld in St Louis, she really enjoyed it and was amazed at some of the things out there? It actually worked out, I have a honey-do list for Halloween now. Are we alone, I don think so, we are just out of the "main stream" although it is becoming more and more popular? what makes my Halloween is when I start setting things up the first part of October and the cars start slowing down in front of the house and the kids inside the cars are going nuts getting their parents to slow down or stop, that for me is the best, I know when those kids grow up some of them are going to have the halloween bug, and the fun will continue. Do I walk around talking about halloween stuff, no (people would think I was nuts) but if I talked about the other stuff that pops into my head people would think I was nuts anyway?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> I truly believe that as far as this holiday goes, you are either "born this way" or you are not.
> 
> Its kind of like being a horseman/woman. You are either born empathizing with and loving horses, or you are not. You have a rapport with them, or you don't. And this cannot be taught, you have it or you do NOT. Even if you want to.
> 
> After a great deal of thought, I think what attracted me to all things Dark as a child was that in a certain way, there is a glamor to all this. Its very glamorous. Black satin capes: glamorous. Wearing evening gowns night in and night out: glamorous. Staying up all night, doing exactly what you want to do: glamorous. Haunted Victorian mansions: very glamorous. Turning into a ravening beast: yup, in its own way, glamorous. One transcends the human form and becomes a walking Id. Wolves are beautiful animals. What's not to like about that?!!


Pretty true, but I think that Halloween is a bit more approachable to everyone who at least makes an attempt to feel its cold, bony, rotted embrace (or its cute, cheerful, airblown hug, if that's what one prefers). The holiday can grow on someone who wasn't brought up loving (or celebrating) it, I'd like to think. Plus, no one has to worry about building a rapport with and/or being thrown off of a prop

Yes, there is glamour in the dark side and there is nothing even remotely wrong with being able to find beauty in what many other people view as depressive ugliness. In addition to what you said, look back at how death was handled during the Victorian period, with the 'cult of mourning', who were able to find beauty in death and grieving; the outfits, decorum, and rituals to honor the deceased were very elegant, often to the point of excess, and anyone who thinks that 'Goth' originally began as an underground music movement in the 1980s truly needs to look back much, much further... 



Scatterbrains said:


> Halloween to me is a hobby, whereas the Dark is a lifestyle.


Sorry, but I don't agree wtih that assumption. It is the mindset that is different, _not_ the lifestyle; shopping for groceries, paying bills, working (or trying to find a job), cleaning the house, watching the children, and so on still apply, as all the same mundane aspects of daily life carry over, regardless of how one may happen to view the world. 



Serpentia said:


> What depresses me is everyone else going "HOORAY FOR EVERYTHING!" Over-cheeriness, now we are talking scary. And its simply everywhere.


I am with you on that, Serpentia, for sure. _Always_ being happy is simply nothing more than a front, since it is simply impossible to be at every moment. Sadness sucks, but it is a real emotion, whether people want to face that fact or not, and attempting to pretend like there is no such thing is sheer delusional ignorance.



undead_october said:


> Unlike many people who get depressed with the limited light, cold weather etc.. It makes me happy.. For years I woudl tell people when I went outside.. Boy, it is cloudy, cold and dark today.. what a beautiful day...
> 
> Rob


I prefer not to see the sun and I love listening to the rain/watching storms, so we are very much alike in that regard


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> i always feel alone too,my mates think im crazy how i feel about halloween..i"m getting used to the side eyes now lol!!


Glad your celebrating Halloween abroad! Spread the cheer.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I can tell you I feel very alone at the moment, and it has nothing to do with halloween.....


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Garth and Serpentia....
The point about people being cheery all the time is rright on.. I am not an advocate of the happy 24 hours a day, life is a bed of roses attitude. It is just not so. I am not being negative, just realistic.. Here is somethign to think about... The phrase.."How are you" This phrase seems to have no meaning anymore.. I'll explain.. When people ask you this question.. They are really not asking you anything, it is more of something to say. They really don't care how you are. I'll prove it to you. Next time someone asks you how you are.. If you really are having a terrible day or are really depressed..tell them.. Say terrible, awful or this happened to me.. Sometimes, it will take them a second because they will keep walking and they will do a double take like...what.. There was another answer to that besides ..great, doing well, couldn't be better etc...Some people will seem concerned.. but that may last like 10 seconds before they have to leave or whatever... Basically, I think it you really want to know how someone is, ask.. However, if you don't care, then use a different greeting or different passing exchange of words.

Sorry for the rant..lol.. I have a BA in sociology and sometimes I just start breaking down routine aspects of mundane daily life.

Rob


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

undead_october said:


> Hi Garth and Serpentia....
> The point about people being cheery all the time is rright on.. I am not an advocate of the happy 24 hours a day, life is a bed of roses attitude. It is just not so. I am not being negative, just realistic.. Here is somethign to think about... The phrase.."How are you" This phrase seems to have no meaning anymore.. I'll explain.. When people ask you this question.. They are really not asking you anything, it is more of something to say. They really don't care how you are. I'll prove it to you. Next time someone asks you how you are.. If you really are having a terrible day or are really depressed..tell them.. Say terrible, awful or this happened to me.. Sometimes, it will take them a second because they will keep walking and they will do a double take like...what.. There was another answer to that besides ..great, doing well, couldn't be better etc...Some people will seem concerned.. but that may last like 10 seconds before they have to leave or whatever... Basically, I think it you really want to know how someone is ask.. However, if you don't care, then use a different greeting or different passing exchange of words.
> 
> Sorry for the rant..lol.. I have a BA in sociology and sometimes I just start breaking down routine aspects of mundane daily life.
> ...


I'll be the first to admit I put on a much more upbeat facade than how I really feel. That said, I AM generally a very optimistic person...I think THAT is something that you either are or aren't. But it also doesn't make me miss mary sunshine 24/7.....


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi witchy..Actually, I also appear pretty happy.. and smile a lot. Generally, if things are going well, I am happy. I think people are surprised at my love for Halloween/Horror etc... I do not appear as a dark person at all. Don't look it either..lol.. However, when people see my horror/Halloween room set up all year or I show them pictures of my art.. I think they have a whole different view....Come on in..take a walk around in my head.. However, I cannot promise you will ever get out...muuha hah ha hahha.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

undead_october said:


> Hi witchy..Actually, I also appear pretty happy.. and smile a lot. Generally, if things are going well, I am happy. I think people are surprised at my love for Halloween/Horror etc... I do not appear as a dark person at all. Don't look it either..lol.. However, when people see my horror/Halloween room set up all year or I show them pictures of my art.. I think they have a whole different view....Come on in..take a walk around in my head.. However, I cannot promise you will ever get out...muuha hah ha hahha.


oooooh i dont know if anyone wants to walk around in my head LOLOLOL

im pretty sure id be locked up.....


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> My wife has always been a big fan of Halloween too, plus it's about the fall and all the sights, scents, and events that go along with it. Our family enjoys the holiday, and the general neighborhood. Not as much as me, but I've yet to hear anyone complain. Our decor is all bought, much of it vintage now from simply collecting over the years. I'm not a craft type of person, although I'm musician. Figure...Also, if people complain about your love of Halloween, I wonder about their own hypocrisy. I've seen people who have their entire rec rooms filled with pictures of a sports team, bumper stickers, clothing. Or pictures of their favorite star or actor adorning the room, whether it's Elvis, Marilyn Monroe, or someone else. Ever see the price of something with the professional team logo on it? I know people that spend more money on a single piece of jewlery than all the Halloween stuff I've ever bought. Not my cup of tea, but that's their choice. I know people that love dolls, and have tons of them. I'm not going to criticize any of these hobbies and collections. I have no problem with any of this, but don't tell me all these things are mainstream -- and it seems are universally accepted as such -- while someone can't claim Halloween as their favorite hobby without being labeled a weirdo. That's simply hypocrisy. People buy and create Christmas items the year round in many cases. Nothing wrong with that either. My point is this -- if no harm comes from it, it's not offensive, and it creates happiness, then let it alone. Let everyone have their safe, fun hobbies, and not point the finger at someone with a hobby that they personally don't like. It's all good. In the end, I think many of these hobbies are someone's effort to capture and maintain some of the magic from their childhood, and I can relate to that, as probably most of us can here as well.


​Bravo - Well said!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

hollow said:


> Psshhh! I feel just fine, waltzing with my bucky skeleton! He is such a gentleman!
> 
> Yeah, I sure do. My husband and kids are the best, I love them dearly.
> 
> ...


I think it is PRECISELY A LACK OF FUN/CREATIVITY in their lives that results in their crankiness. I'm 51 and I felt a little weird for the last 2 years decorating my house for the TOTs and only myself to admire it. But, then I've always felt a little "DIFFERENT" and I think that may be shorthand for 'CREATIVE. I've never had a friend disparage my hobby, Um, they'd be gone! So I decorate my own soul and get to chat with a great like-minded group!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

undead_october said:


> Here is something to think about... The phrase.."How are you" This phrase seems to have no meaning anymore.. I'll explain.. When people ask you this question.. They are really not asking you anything, it is more of something to say. They really don't care how you are... Basically, I think it you really want to know how someone is ask.. However, if you don't care, then use a different greeting or different passing exchange of words.


You hit the nail on the head, Rob. The majority of folks could give two sh!ts less how anyone is actually doing, since it is not _them_, nor does it benefit them in any way. The sad thing is that acknowledging a person with a simple "hi" could possibly make the difference if someone is considering ending their life, yet most people are just too [email protected] wrapped up in themselves and can't be bothered to do even that anymore.



witchymom said:


> oooooh i dont know if anyone wants to walk around in my head LOLOLOL
> 
> im pretty sure id be locked up.....


No one wants in on the mess that is mine, either


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I love this thread. So many reasons and ways that we love Halloween! I was born on a Halloween night many (many) moons ago, so I kind of came by it honestly. Most people, upon finding out that I was born on Halloween, say "oh, that explains it." I like dark music, dark clothing, dark art, dark humor, dark stormy nights, dark chocolate... :> I've always loved Halloween, and in the last several years I've embraced it like a long-lost friend despite the fact that it's generally regarded as a "kids'" holiday. It is to me what Christmas is to lots of people. 

However, with the exception of my hubs, DD, mom, & bro, I don't have anyone to talk Halloween with. I'm alone in my love of and dedication to Halloween, but at least those closest to me aren't openly hostile! My husband doesn't mind Halloween, and gets geared up a bit the last month or so, but his eyes glaze over when I talk Halloween in June. My mom & bro come over Halloween afternoon and help with crowd control and candy distribution. They appreciate, but don't really participate. My daughter, well, she's 9, and she's the perfect age for Halloween, but not focused enough to help out.

This forum has been a blessing, because I know that there's someone here that will talk Halloween in March without rolling their eyes or shaking their head in disbelief. I suppose if I'd never discovered Halloweenforum, I'd still be doing a yard haunt, but I know for a certainty that I wouldn't have developed the skills and prop collection that I have. I'd probably also be driving the people around me CRAZY with my Halloween talk!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> You hit the nail on the head, Rob. The majority of folks could give two sh!ts less how anyone is actually doing, since it is not _them_, nor does it benefit them in any way. The sad thing is that acknowledging a person with a simple "hi" could possibly make the difference if someone is considering ending their life, yet most people are just too [email protected] wrapped up in themselves and can't be bothered to do even that anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants in on the mess that is mine, either


But isn't someone who is considering ending their life, too damn wrapped up in themself?

Who is more focused on them self, the one who needs the "Good Morning" from their coworker or the coworker who doesn't say good morning to everyone? I don't know if you know what a 360 evaluation is (it where your bosses, peers and subordinates evaluate you), but someone wrote me up for not saying Good Morning. Hell, I'm too focused reading Halloween Forum to say Good Morning.

We all have depressing crap in our lives (you should know as you were an OG in the singles thread) and it's which way you point the finger of blame that makes the difference. Do you accept responsibility for your lot in life or just assign blame to others because that's a hell of a lot easier and doesn't require effort? I am where I am solely because of me...there's a lot of folks I could blame, but whatever they did to contribute to my mess, I let them. For those that think it comes down to choosing friendship or Halloween, make a choice and enjoy it. If you choose Halloween, good for you; if you choose friendship, good for you. But it's your choice, not the opinion of someone who doesn't care for Halloween that should drive your life.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

kathy2008 said:


> I think it is PRECISELY A LACK OF FUN/CREATIVITY in their lives that results in their crankiness. I'm 51 and I felt a little weird for the last 2 years decorating my house for the TOTs and only myself to admire it. But, then I've always felt a little "DIFFERENT" and I think that may be shorthand for 'CREATIVE.


That is an excellent point. I think a lot of people lose the ability to be fun and creative; in Western culture, we still have a strong undercurrent of Puritan. Many feel, although they would never put it like that, that being enthusiastic about anything that is not 100% culturally sanctioned is somehow "wrong." Perhaps they've never stopped to think about it. 

I think a lot of people have no "life of the mind," intellectual curiosity [because that curiosity is *wrong,* y'know] or one bit of an ability to picture things in their heads. 

I work an extremely stressful job. Very. So planning a bouquet for my Venetian Victoria to hold, or planning to build a prop, decreases stress for me. And as someone else mentioned, I dont see how that is one whit more "wrong" than people obssessing over Superbowl Sunday. I dont understand sports fanaticism and I never will, but I'm not going to jump all over someone who is seriously into that stuff.

If only I got the same courtesy in return! p.s I think the bouquet turned out pretty good


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

crap...took too long to write that last post.....anybody want some crispy burnt chicken fresh off the grill??? I guess I do have a dark side...or at least the chicken I BBQ does


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> That is an excellent point. I think a lot of people lose the ability to be fun and creative; in Western culture, we still have a strong undercurrent of Puritan. Many feel, although they would never put it like that, that being enthusiastic about anything that is not 100% culturally sanctioned is somehow "wrong." Perhaps they've never stopped to think about it.
> 
> I think a lot of people have no "life of the mind," intellectual curiosity [because that curiosity is *wrong,* y'know] or one bit of an ability to picture things in their heads.
> 
> ...


Ya know....it is possible to be a sports fan and love Halloween


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

what is this sports thing you speak of ????????????


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

chuckb0004 said:


> Its funny I just came up from the basement to share my latest creation and was brushed aside with a thats great. Then I came across this post and realized I am not alone. No one around here shares my excitement but come halloween I get a great responce ( had 500 tots this past year). Just wish I could find someone in this area with the same level of excitement year round. It takes alot of dedication and passion to start planning and building in January for October and just a one night show as you all know. This forum is a great way to share and you can almost feel other members excitement thru their posts. I feel like we are in the home stretch now before you know it October will be here. It sure would be great if halloween was a twice a year event!!


Chuck there three different Haunting groups that get together in NJ monthly PM me if you want links.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Ya know....it is possible to be a sports fan and love Halloween


I am sure this is true! I was just making a point, I could have used several other examples. Now pass that crispy grilled chicken already


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel so alone. My DH is more than unsupportive he mocks me for loving it so much. Although he did shock me last year and carved his own JOL!

My best friends got me into the holiday and HF. A big thank you to them! But alas they aren't doing their annual Halloween party this year which I usually make a special trip to WV from TN for! So I am so depressed this year. I probably wont even finish making my costume.

If it wasn't for HF, the card exchange, and secret reaper I probably wouldn't do anything special except for taking my monsters TOTing!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I feel so alone. My DH is more than unsupportive he mocks me for loving it so much. Although he did shock me last year and carved his own JOL!
> 
> My best friends got me into the holiday and HF. A big thank you to them! But alas they aren't doing their annual Halloween party this year which I usually make a special trip to WV from TN for! So I am so depressed this year. I probably wont even finish making my costume.
> 
> If it wasn't for HF, the card exchange, and secret reaper I probably wouldn't do anything special except for taking my monsters TOTing!


My Halloween bestie has ... I hate to say it.... recently "found religion" and thus is giving up her love for Halloween AND is not throwing her annual party. I'm so bummed about it. Hubby and I are considering journeying to new Orleans for the Endless Night Vampire Ball; I need something party-wise to look forward to, darn it.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I can remember how for years all i got when I showed pictures of Halloween was that sort of side glance smile as they looked for an escape route.
than I went to my first real gathering and and showed the same pictures, than I knew I was home.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Halloween has been, for me, a pretty lonely event more often than not. We live out in the country and don't get even 1 TOT'er. so I have no reason to set up a haunt or make cool TOT bags. I have a very small group of friends who aren't as into Halloween as I am. Actually they're only "into" it as far as smiling when I talk about it because they love me, not necessarily Halloween. I've had a party a couple times but they're sparsely attended and usually a disappointment. I always struggle with how I'm going to celebrate my favorite holiday.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Serpentia said:


> My Halloween bestie has ... I hate to say it.... recently "found religion" and thus is giving up her love for Halloween AND is not throwing her annual party. .


I'm sorry you lost your Halloween buddy, Serpentia. I've never had one, but I bet I'd be heartbroken to lose one. 

What is it with born-agains??? There are PLENTY of Christians on this forum, who are fully capable of celebrating Halloween and observing their religion. I don't think that the two are mutually exclusive by definition... Then again, I'm a "hellbound nonbeliever," so what do I know


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> But isn't someone who is considering ending their life, too damn wrapped up in themself?
> 
> Who is more focused on them self, the one who needs the "Good Morning" from their coworker or the coworker who doesn't say good morning to everyone? I don't know if you know what a 360 evaluation is (it where your bosses, peers and subordinates evaluate you), but someone wrote me up for not saying Good Morning. Hell, I'm too focused reading Halloween Forum to say Good Morning.
> 
> We all have depressing crap in our lives (you should know as you were an OG in the singles thread) and it's which way you point the finger of blame that makes the difference. Do you accept responsibility for your lot in life or just assign blame to others because that's a hell of a lot easier and doesn't require effort? I am where I am solely because of me...there's a lot of folks I could blame, but whatever they did to contribute to my mess, I let them. For those that think it comes down to choosing friendship or Halloween, make a choice and enjoy it. If you choose Halloween, good for you; if you choose friendship, good for you. But it's your choice, not the opinion of someone who doesn't care for Halloween that should drive your life.


That's a touchy subject with no clear-cut answer and it depends upon the circumstances. Maybe it is selfish, in the sense that those left behind are the ones now forced to suffer. But, for the person who is in constant pain and simply cannot take the agony anymore, is it truly? For example, shouldn't someone being eaten alive by cancer have the option of being put to sleep and leaving this world comfortably if they so choose, rather than being forced to waste away and meet an undignified end? Just my way of looking at things.

Answering your question, I fully take responsibity for my own poor choices and screw-ups, but if something is/was totally beyond my control, then no, its blame is assigned to whoever deserves it; lots of things have made me who (more accurately, _what_) I am, and I am not about to shoulder the blame for anyone else's actions.

Regarding choosing friendship or Halloween, if someone doesn't like Halloween, fine, that's not a deal breaker, but when they belittle (not simply tease jokingly) anyone who does happen to enjoy it, that is. That's not the type of person that I'd want to have as a 'friend', and I am surely not the only one who feels that way. On the other hand, I also don't want anyone _feigning_ interest if they don't care about a subject. All I desire is that someone be genuine, which is far too frickin' rare.

Sorry if this post comes off rant-ish. It has nothing to do with you, Scatterbrains, just the subjects.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I feel so alone. My DH is more than unsupportive he mocks me for loving it so much. Although he did shock me last year and carved his own JOL!
> 
> My best friends got me into the holiday and HF. A big thank you to them! But alas they aren't doing their annual Halloween party this year which I usually make a special trip to WV from TN for! So I am so depressed this year. I probably wont even finish making my costume.


Sorry to hear, beautifulnightmare. 



Serpentia said:


> My Halloween bestie has ... I hate to say it.... recently "found religion" and thus is giving up her love for Halloween AND is not throwing her annual party. I'm so bummed about it. Hubby and I are considering journeying to new Orleans for the Endless Night Vampire Ball; I need something party-wise to look forward to, darn it.


That really blows. Sorry, Serpentia.

Whoever said that religion and Halloween can't peacefully coexist? Was that clause written into the Ten Commandments using some primitve form of invisible ink?


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry if this post comes off rant-ish. It has nothing to do with you, Scatterbrains, just the subjects.


It doesn't, we're cool. I agree it's a touchy subject and have had to deal with it up close and personal....in both cases, their lives got better and they were able to move on.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I used to live with a family member who seemed to love Halloween as much as me but, to put it nicely, we've gone our separate ways. Everyone in my family likes Halloween, but with nowhere near the passion I have for it. I get self-conscious about reaching out to others and suggesting plans, because I don't want to burden them (one of the many ways that I'm weird), but last year I did, and I didn't regret doing it. I do miss having a friend to enjoy Halloween with whenever we feel like it, not just on the days leading up to Halloween, but finding this forum has brought me a lot of joy. I don't feel alone here, and I can't say that about most places. I hope that others who feel alone get the same experience from coming here.

I have to add to the annoyance with our culture's obsession with looking on the bright side all the time. I get labeled as a pessimist because of the things I say, but I call it honesty. I'm not a robot. That said, I understand that when my mom tells me to think positively, she just wants me to feel better. I tell her I'll think realistically, but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I do understand why my friends had to cancel, one has $ trouble and the other in her last semester of college, but it just leaves a big gaping hole in my black heart. I would have a party of my own but I only have like 3 friends in TN. 

But I am so excited for secret reaper and to receive my Halloween cards. Love the HF haunters!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> My Halloween bestie has ... I hate to say it.... recently "found religion" and thus is giving up her love for Halloween AND is not throwing her annual party. I'm so bummed about it. Hubby and I are considering journeying to new Orleans for the Endless Night Vampire Ball; I need something party-wise to look forward to, darn it.


My cousin did the same thing! Her husband survived a bad car accident and it was all due to God's intervention! I was a born-again for about 6 months and REALLY got looks from my family. I walked away when questioning wasn't allowed and lots of people in the church were selling their homes and giving the $ to the church!  Felt very mind-control to me! Almost like Stepford Wives! If anyone spends even a few minutes researching Halloween origins they realize it has NOTHING to do with devil worship. But then some people refuse to think for themselves, being told what to think is easier. Can't we all just get along???


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> That's a touchy subject with no clear-cut answer and it depends upon the circumstances. Maybe it is selfish, in the sense that those left behind are the ones now forced to suffer. But, for the person who is in constant pain and simply cannot take the agony anymore, is it truly? For example, shouldn't someone being eaten alive by cancer have the option of being put to sleep and leaving this world comfortably if they so choose, rather than being forced to waste away and meet an undignified end? Just my way of looking at things.
> I'm with you here, I plan on hoarding pills when the time comes.
> 
> Answering your question, I fully take responsibity for my own poor choices and screw-ups, but if something is/was totally beyond my control, then no, its blame is assigned to whoever deserves it; lots of things have made me who (more accurately, _what_) I am, and I am not about to shoulder the blame for anyone else's actions.
> ...


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow I never thought this thread would get so much attention lol! Glad to hear that I am not alone. Let's enor our addiction.....errr I mean passion together!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark Passenger said:


> I get labeled as a pessimist because of the things I say, but I call it honesty. I'm not a robot. That said, I understand that when my mom tells me to think positively, she just wants me to feel better. I tell her I'll think realistically, but I appreciate the sentiment.


I can relate, Dark Passenger. Our moms sound alike...



kathy2008 said:


> I get you Garth, you remind me of my son who is an eternal pessimist and I am the eternal optimist. He would say he's realistic. You're not a Scorpio? are you? Oh, no, another EVIL THING! Astrology!


Heh. Yes, I am realistic, sometimes too much so In my defense, though, I _am_ a crab (Cancer)


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ha! I knew it a water sign...So tell me if I am right. You are extremely sensitive, though you would never let anyone know it, very romantic, like to be a home body most of the time, great sense of humor (already saw that) connoisseur of good food, you may even cook gourmet for yourself. As a cardinal sign you should probably be in business for yourself, my dad was & it was the last time he was happy with his work.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Ha! I knew it a water sign...So tell me if I am right. You are extremely sensitive, though you would never let anyone know it, very romantic, like to be a home body most of the time, great sense of humor (already saw that) connoisseur of good food, you may even cook gourmet for yourself. As a cardinal sign you should probably be in business for yourself, my dad was & it was the last time he was happy with his work.


My big cooking venture this morning was potato pancakes, from a boxed mix, so that last part doesn't hold up too well Most of those are spot-on, though, Kathy. Thank you for the compliment, too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im a capricorn and always right i dont care what you think im right youre not so there


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

witchymom said:


> im a capricorn and always right i dont care what you think im right youre not so there


Hahaha. Yes, dear...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Hahaha. Yes, dear...


hubby would vehemently deny that - but who always gets their way? its not HIM....... lolololololol


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

witchymom said:


> im a capricorn and always right i dont care what you think im right youre not so there


I love it! I should start an Astrology thread! I'm an Aries w/ Gemini rising, I have a lot of Capricorn influence in my chart, another cardinal sign (meaning leaders). You Witchymom are cardinal earth, I'm cardinal fire and Garth is cardinal water, so he wins!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

no. i win 
. 

im right. 
deal with it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> I love it! I should start an Astrology thread! I'm an Aries w/ Gemini rising, I have a lot of Capricorn influence in my chart, another cardinal sign (meaning leaders). You Witchymom are cardinal earth, I'm cardinal fire and Garth is cardinal water, so he wins!


You are very good at it. You should, Kathy Thank you



witchymom said:


> no. i win
> .
> 
> im right.
> deal with it.


Baby want her bottle?


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wait, what are we even debating about?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

kathy2008 said:


> Wait, what are we even debating about?


Who is the winner (I think...). Sorry that the thread has gone to hell in a handbasket, Mistress


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> You are very good at it. You should, Kathy Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Baby want her bottle?


I'm telling you, give me your birthday with time of birth and I will know ALL your secrets! HA, now you'll never tell me! (rookie Aries move there!) LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Baby want her bottle?


if its a bottle of beer......lolololol


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess we're not feeling alone now! haha


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Wow thanks for such a huuge response guys! Makes me fell so great that I am not alone!!


You are not alone! I'm an addicted Halloween enthusiasts and this is the place where all fellow enthusiasts hang out!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone else enjoy being alone in the 'Halloween thing'?

I'm not talking about the forum.... I loooooovee the forum and am thrilled it exists but.... in real life, this is MY thing. 

I am really happy that my friends love Halloween and my parties but I would be crushed if someone else started throwing halloween parties (which better not come on the weekend of mine) that was anything more than a couple of JOL and some booze and food (unless of course they asked me to decorate).

I could just hear it now 'Oh well, at so&so's halloween party they had THIS'... or myself being at the party and everyone just having an amazing time and everything looking fabulous and mine just paling in comparison.... you might as well just stab me in the chest. 

It would be a very sad day for me if someone else got as 'into it' as I am ... I'd like go into identity crisis, inferiority complex mode.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Haunters here on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/252509724839405/members/


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

witchymom said:


> I don't have any one (irl) who loves it as much as I do, but I don't feel ALONE.
> 
> hubby gives his input and humors me. friends post ideas and what not on my facebook and pinterest, and i have HF
> 
> ...


I think Witchy summed it up for me. I don't feel alone at all. But sometimes I sure could use some help BEFORE Halloween. My whole family kicks in on the day before and the day of. But it's all good. I am mostly a loner anyway.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Another great thing about this forum. You're never alone with the enthusiasm you show for Halloween. A kind word or uplifting comment is only a quick e-mail or message away. The holiday is obviously bringing a great measure of joy to the lives of many people, so anyone who has the audacity to criticize must surely have some issues which prevent them from understanding the true spirit of Halloween and sharing in the fun.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So, if you guys don't mind me jumping in on your thread, I have a question. I've been a huge Halloween fan since my son was little. (He's now college age, and the trick or treating is--sadly-- long over. Sigh!) My former hubby & I used to do the haunts in the yard big time. But now that I'm a solo act it's different. I tried setting up the props last year, but I have to admit it wasn't the same sitting there without a buddy to talk to and hand out the candy. So, for my question... If you had to set up your haunt and all your props by yourself, and hand out the candy all on your own, would you still do it? Any ideas on how to make a solo haunt a little more fun?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am not quite solo also..though I have my son here that helps if I ask and a sister and niece who lend a hand..have any family or friends interested? Maybe find you a new man that likes Halloween alot?  Maybe just decorate to a minimum and have fun doing it because its something YOU like and take lots of pictures to share with us here


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

I think most of us are in the same boat. But it does help having the forum here to talk to others who share our same passion . I am here for anyone that would like to talk.


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I love the point about people asking "How are you?" I honestly can't STAND when people ask that question, because 90% of the time, they don't care whatsoever. The only thing they expect is, "I'm well; how are you?" When I reply to them with that question, it feels so fake and contrived. Instead of engaging in mindless small talk when I see people, I'd rather learn something about them, or ask about something I know they enjoy. The next time someone queries, "How are you?", I would LOVE to quote P!nk by saying, "I've had a sh!t day. How's your life?" 

Back to the original question, I always feel out on an island when it comes to this holiday. However, I did have some "dark" neighbors (I guess you could label them 'gothic', but I try not to label people). They were always friendly, though. 

This would teach me that when it comes to people, you shouldn't judge them. However, I approach everyone with caution, even to the point of just shutting most people out. While I strive to stay away from most people at all costs and rarely give them personal information (because they'll likely just use it against me), there are a few good ones out there who really care about you. They are hard to find. I've learned most just want to abuse, take advantage of, and use me to make their lives easier. So I stay away from them, and try not to encourage them to use people.

There are many reasons I keep decorating, though ~ Here are just a few of them:
* Express myself FOR ONCE.
* For the children that have sound judgment, have been taught well, and are respectful, they'll appreciate what a fun entertainment source my haunt is. They might even get frightened and think, "This is so awesome..."
* The older generation coming through with their kids can relate their childhood experiences of trick-or-treating.
* 1 in 100 of the people that come through the haunt will grow up to go all-out on Halloween decorating at their home.
* 10 in 100 of the visitors will walk through the display and think somewhere along the way, "that's a clever idea".
* 50 out of 100 of the visitors will appreciate the work and planning that went into such a big haunt.
* 0.5 out of 100 of the TOT's will tell us a story about how they just had a family tragedy, and going through the haunt brought happiness, and maybe tears, to their eyes. It was a beautiful, but sad, way to rise their spirits.
* Everyone will remember the fun time they had going through for so many years.


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey buddy I have a face book page just for my Haunt and I think its a good way to get other people in your area into it and maybe find a friend to do it with but also really try to tell your face book friends what your doing give up dates on new props and decor really get them excited about it I am a solo act myself so I too know its sometimes lonely but you would be suprised how many people love Halloween but dont know how to decorate. Happy Haunting Friend.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I am not quite solo also..though I have my son here that helps if I ask and a sister and niece who lend a hand..have any family or friends interested? Maybe find you a new man that likes Halloween alot?  Maybe just decorate to a minimum and have fun doing it because its something YOU like and take lots of pictures to share with us here


Thanks Kelloween! I don't have any family close either, but it does make me feel better to know that I'm not the only one out there still trying to celebrate our favorite holiday "Lone Star" style! I guess I can always go for the super big haunt that draws a lot of people. That way I'll be so busy setting up and taking care of the "customers" that I wouldn't have time to chat with anyone anyway! LOL! I was just curious what other "lone" haunters did for the "Big Night!"


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm feelin' the love, guys, thanks! I'll have to salute you all with my glass of wine on Halloween night, wherever you may be. Forum people are the best!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been following this thread and other area's of interest. I've been talking with my gf about this forum, she's also a Halloween nut and I've discovered that I'm pretty sure I'm way more into it than her. She's more the "Ok its now September/October, time to get excited and plan" type, which is ok. I've been leaving her out of the blueprint drawing and construction of my projects unless I'd like another opinion on how to do something. I'm seriously hoping that after I complete a few projects and she SEE'S the final outcome that she's hop 100% on board with me throughout the year. So those of you who are in a relationship, or know those "excited last minuters"...I think I can empathize (is that the right word) with you. Atleast being able to see the final outcome in my head keeps me going...haha I actually daydream about working on projects when I'm feeling down and it perks me right up


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Spookywolf said:


> So, if you guys don't mind me jumping in on your thread, I have a question. I've been a huge Halloween fan since my son was little. (He's now college age, and the trick or treating is--sadly-- long over. Sigh!) My former hubby & I used to do the haunts in the yard big time. But now that I'm a solo act it's different. I tried setting up the props last year, but I have to admit it wasn't the same sitting there without a buddy to talk to and hand out the candy. So, for my question... If you had to set up your haunt and all your props by yourself, and hand out the candy all on your own, would you still do it? Any ideas on how to make a solo haunt a little more fun?


No, if it was just setting up and handing out candy, I wouldn't do it. But since I still have fresh ideas in my head, I focus on bringing those to fruition instead of dwelling on the fact that my kids have grown up and have different priorities.


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

CobhamManor said:


> I love the point about people asking "How are you?" I honestly can't STAND when people ask that question, because 90% of the time, they don't care whatsoever. The only thing they expect is, "I'm well; how are you?" When I reply to them with that question, it feels so fake and contrived. Instead of engaging in mindless small talk when I see people, I'd rather learn something about them, or ask about something I know they enjoy. The next time someone queries, "How are you?", I would LOVE to quote P!nk by saying, "I've had a sh!t day. How's your life?"




Hi CM.. Yup, you seem to really understand what I meant.

In regards to the term "alone" . I think this thread has demonstrated that "alone" in the context of this thread, has many sub subcatagories... There seems to be different degrees of alone here. Some have a spouse or mate that is not into it. Some have family, but no significant other. Some have spouses and family that are into it, but no one else around them. However, in this case, I am not sure I would classify that as alone.. If you have a wife or husband and family and at least some of them are into it somewhat, that is good. I think the greatest degree of "alone" are the people that do not have a signicant other or anyone that they can talk about Halloween related subjects. 

Alone is a broad term. I think we should take a moment to consider what people are saying in this thread. I think a good example is Christmas. Christmas in presented as this happy holiday where everyone comes together and it is this joyous occassion and it can be... However, in reality, Christmas is and can be a very difficult time for many people. Especially those who truly do not have anyone in their lives to celebrate it with. It is a fact that the holidays are actually some of the most depressing times of year for many people.

Usually around Christmas time when everybody seems so happy..I think about how awful it must be for many people out there. 

I think this thread is a good tool to help with the issue of aloneness.

Rob


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CobhamManor said:


> ...However, I approach everyone with caution, even to the point of just shutting most people out. While I strive to stay away from most people at all costs and rarely give them personal information (because they'll likely just use it against me), there are a few good ones out there who really care about you. They are hard to find. I've learned most just want to abuse, take advantage of, and use me to make their lives easier. So I stay away from them, and try not to encourage them to use people.


I agree, CobhamManor. It is difficult to trust/open up when one has been continuously mistreated and so much simpler to just shut everyone out. The bad thing about that is, like you said, there are still some good folks out there, and they wind up also being overlooked in the process. Unfortunately, it is so [email protected] rough at times to remember that there _are_ decent people left in this world, since they seem so few and far between, while those looking to take advantage are as abundant as cockroaches. I seriously do not understand how so many can look at others as nothing more than chess pieces in their cruel game, when everyone is the same, regardless of what we are led to believe. Compassion seems to be a forgotten relic, along with respect and many other positive qualities 



undead_october said:


> Christmas in presented as this happy holiday where everyone comes together and it is this joyous occassion and it can be... However, in reality, Christmas is and can be a very difficult time for many people. Especially those who truly do not have anyone in their lives to celebrate it with. It is a fact that the holidays are actually some of the most depressing times of year for many people.
> 
> Usually around Christmas time when everybody seems so happy..I think about how awful it must be for many people out there.


Excellent post, Rob, and nice to see some thoughtfulness and empathy. When everyone that someone cared about is long gone, what is there to celebrate? It can be a _very_ lonely, depressing time, which too many seem to forget, in part due to how the holiday is so cheerfully portrayed in our culture. A bit of an aside, but the holiday often succeeds in bringing out the worst in many, with the high levels of (often self-imposed) stress from having to top everyone else's displays; buy little Susie/Johnny the most expensive gifts possible; get up at the crack of dawn and (sometimes literally) fight mobs to have the latest must-have items; stand in line for ages; run up insane amounts on credit; and so on.


----------



## Christina22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Honestly, most people in my family think Halloween is just another day. My friends aren't really that into it wither with the exception of my best friend, she is just as crazy about Halloween as I am. My mom thinks Halloween is a waste of time and doesn't even hand out candy


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Well I'm certainly not into Halloween every day of the year BUT...when the season comes around for me and my family you guys are always here for us. I'm more of a vintage Halloween fan, but we do love enjoying all the creations that we see...thank you 
We are always 'alone' in our love for Halloween or any other holiday for the record


----------



## battlestar81 (Jul 28, 2011)

I am the only one in my life who is really big into Halloween but my friends enjoy my Halloween parties so much they start asking what i am planning months before so that helps motivate me! my wife thinks I am crazy but she also supports me by letting me build stuff in the evenings after kids are in bed as we watch tv lol So although i am the only Halloween fanatic in my bubble of life they at least support my....hobby!


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I would definitely still set it up and enjoy it! Is it better to share it with friends/family/spouse? It might be different, but not better. My family isn't as "Crazy about Halloween" as me, but I it doesn't matter because I "do" Halloween for ME. It is my thing that nobody can take away or diminish  I didn't always feel this way, but as I get older I realize we need to do stuff that makes US happy, because life is too short to have regrets.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Brilliantly said, netsirk.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

AMEN! Netsirk!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I do have a spouse that supports me in my Halloween obsession but, he lacks any love for it. My family treats it as another day now but, I remember Mom decorating a little when I was a kid. I've gotten through all that but, what bothers me the most is not having any children to share it with. I'm really looking forward to our first Halloween in a neighborhood busy with children but, there will always be that part of me wishing I could share it with my own. None of that stops me from decorating for it though... off and on I have to give myself a peptalk because at times I get down.. but, the end result is always fun for me... I hope it is for you too


----------

